
Senator introduces a bill to legalize marijuana and it’s called S.420 - aaronbrethorst
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/8/18217226/s-420-marijuana-bill-senate-legalization-weed
======
masonic
It's fake news to make any specific claims about a bill that is a placeholder
with _no actual contents yet_ (as of February 10).

[https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/420...](https://www.congress.gov/bill/116th-congress/senate-
bill/420/text?q=%7B"search"%3A%5B"420"%5D%7D&r=7&s=1)

In any case, removing cannabis from the Federal revenue code would _not_ make
cannabis "legal nationwide"; state laws against cannabis, where applicable,
remain in effect.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I think referring to everything as "fake news" is silly, quite frankly. Here's
a press release from the U.S. Senate's Committee on Finance announcing the
same: [https://www.finance.senate.gov/ranking-members-news/wyden-
in...](https://www.finance.senate.gov/ranking-members-news/wyden-
introduces-s-420-to-legalize-cannabis)

Is that fake news, too?

------
EvangelicalPig
Talk is cheap, most bills don't become law.

------
bitlax
I believe I proposed the same thing when I was 13.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Don't be flippant. Marijuana criminalization and the war on drugs causes a
vast amount of harm to the entire country, including millions of lives ruined
or cut short. Just recently a completely innocent couple were gunned down in
their own home by the police executing a no knock raid based on completely
bogus (or at best horribly mistaken) evidence.

~~~
bitlax
> Don't be flippant.

Naming the bill S.420 is unserious.

> Marijuana criminalization and the war on drugs causes a vast amount of harm
> to the entire country, including millions of lives ruined or cut short.

Which drugs --prescription and otherwise-- do you think should be freely
available and unregulated?

> Just recently a completely innocent couple were gunned down in their own
> home by the police executing a no knock raid based on completely bogus (or
> at best horribly mistaken) evidence.

Bad policing doesn't justify bad policy. Could you please cite the specific
case you're referencing?

